
ApoE4 variant that triggers early onset Alzheimers protects against parasites - skmurphy
http://phys.org/news/2016-12-cognitive-decline-interaction-genetics-worms.html
======
skmurphy
Summary: humans with ApoE4 variant living in Stone Age conditions with high
exposure to parasites and pathogens, which cause their own damage to cognitive
abilities when untreated, had better cognitive performance than others in same
condition without variant and than humans living in clean urban settings with
variant (ApoE4 variant carriers face 4x risk of Alzheimers and other other
age-related cognitive declines in clean environments).

